# KJ Noons trashes Nick Diaz, refuels heated rivalry



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

"Inside MMA" preview: KJ Noons trashes Nick Diaz, refuels heated rivalry
by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Jun 26, 2008 at 6:13 pm ET 
During an EliteXC event earlier this month, EliteXC lightweight champ KJ Noons and Nick Diaz won separate bouts. However, when they met in the cage after Noons' victory to hype an upcoming rematch, all hell broke loose.

This week as a guest on "Inside MMA," Noons ripped into Diaz, saying -- among other things -- that his rival doesn't deserve a rematch, that people are using the notion of Diaz's scar tissue an an excuse, and that his new nickname should be "The Artist" due to how badly he rearranged Diaz's face in their first fight in late 2007.

As part of our partnership with the weekly MMA news show (HDNet, Fridays at 9:30 p.m. ET), MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) now has an exclusive preview of that "Inside MMA" segment.

Joining Noons on this week's panel are UFC heavyweight Justin McCully (who received very positive reviews after his most recent "Inside MMA" appearance) and highly ranked female fighter Debi Purcell. 

However, the attention quickly turned to Noons.

After the post-fight confrontation turned into a shoving match between the two fighters' camps at "EliteXC: Return of the King," the organization appeared to have box-office gold. However, earlier this week, EliteXC confirmed that Diaz will next fight King of the Cage veteran Thomas Denny -- not Noons -- at the second EliteXC-CBS event, which takes place July 26 in Diaz's hometown of Stockton, Calif.

It's assumed that Noons and Diaz will meet again sometime this year, but when hosts Kenny Rice and Bas Rutten asked Noons about it, he brushed aside the fight.

"I was thinking about this earlier," Noons said. "Does he deserve a rematch? No. Is he the number-one contender? No. I want to fight other guys out there. But do people want to see the rematch? Of course."

However, Noons admits that it'll probably make sense, financially, to go through with the bout. But he doesn't think things will go any differently for Diaz the second time.

"What it boils down to is I need to take care of myself," he said. "Money talks. I think a lot of people forget what happened the first time. ... I think a lot of people want to see the rematch, (but) I destroyed this guy in five minutes.

While watching clips of their first fight -- Diaz was cut badly with a barrage of punches, and the doctor halted the bout after the first round -- Noons took umbrage when McCully mentioned Diaz's scar tissue.

"That's another thing, too," Noons said. "A lot of people say scar tissue. [Diaz is] not a professional boxer. He hasn't had any real pro fights. He hasn't taken a lot of damage on his face, so I don't know where they come up with (this idea) of all this scar tissue."

Then, to add insult to injury, Noons pulled out a photo taken of Diaz's face after their first meeting, and he asked the cameras to zoom in on it.

Diaz's swollen, bloodied and bruised mug filled the TV screen.

"Zoom in real close," Noons instructed. "You see this? This took five minutes. My name is KJ, so I'm going to do a little trash-talking now for you guys. I'm going to make it a little fun. ... They've come up with nicknames for me for each (one of my fights). For this one, I think I'll be called 'The Artist' because this right here, it's a masterpiece. I painted this."

For the full segment, check out the embedded clip.

HDNet's "Inside MMA" program has provided this exclusive video clip to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) as part of a partnership between the two news outlets. Catch new episodes of "Inside MMA" on Fridays at 9:30 p.m. ET. For more information on "Inside MMA" and HDNet Fights, visit www.hdnetfights.com. For more information on HDNet and how to subscribe, visit www.hd.net.


From:
http://mmajunkie.com/news/4666/insi...-trashes-nick-diaz-refuels-heated-rivalry.mma


If you go to the link you can find another link to the full interview. I got to admit the last bit with the picture was pretty damn funny. I would definitely like to see them rematch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good for KJ Noons....cuz he shouldnt get it twisted the Diaz bro's stole the show that night, he needs to get some payback...Obviously this fight is somthing I want to see..I wanna see Nick win when they fight again...really just cuz i would prob wanna see the rubber match that would be sure to come....good post Walker...thnx for the link


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Diaz has had a pro boxing fight, he fought a guy named Alfonso Rocha in 05 who he knocked out.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Good to know KJ isn't going to take Nick's bullshit without dishing some back.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

That was actually pretty funny, I think Shaw will probably cough up the money for the rematch.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

i got pwnt


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> brett rogers doesnt have what it takes to take out kimbo. I can see kimbo taking him to town. Rogers is sloppy on to many aspects.


Huh???...i think your on the wrong thread buddy...


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Huh???...i think your on the wrong thread buddy...


ahhhh multi tabbing ftl


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

That's the first time I've sat through an entire episode of Inside MMA, Bas is hilarious.


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nick Diaz is nothing but a wanna be thug scumbag. Him and his piece of shit cry baby brother. I hope KJ throws him another ass whipping. He brother thought he was so tough when he was on the TUF and got loud with Karo Parisyan. Then when Karo tried to get him to go outside he looked like he wanted to cry. Little ******


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> Nick Diaz is nothing but a wanna be thug scumbag. Him and his piece of shit cry baby brother. I hope KJ throws him another ass whipping. He brother thought he was so tough when he was on the TUF and got loud with Karo Parisyan. Then when Karo tried to get him to go outside he looked like he wanted to cry. Little ******


best moment in tuf history.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

cplmac said:


> That's the first time I've sat through an entire episode of Inside MMA, Bas is hilarious.


:angry02:

Its a great show I watch it every week! Bas is so funny and stuff.... what is wrong with you?



Anyways, I was happy to see KJ Noons talk about his artwork on Nick Diaz face.

Diaz Vs Noons II....Im so down.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

e-thug said:


> :angry02:
> Its a great show I watch it every week! Bas is so funny and stuff.... what is wrong with you?


Yeah, I really don't have a good excuse. It runs a bit long but I'll be catching it when I can from now on.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

i love it, diaz getting a taste of his own medicine. about time somone shut him up. go noons


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

gibboeng9 said:


> i love it, diaz getting a taste of his own medicine. about time somone shut him up. go noons


a couple of people have shut him up already but he just forgets and keeps talking smack


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

EliteXC, just one step above WWF/WWE.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

nicknj53 said:


> Nick Diaz is nothing but a wanna be thug scumbag. Him and his piece of shit cry baby brother. I hope KJ throws him another ass whipping. He brother thought he was so tough when he was on the TUF and got loud with Karo Parisyan. Then when Karo tried to get him to go outside he looked like he wanted to cry. Little ******


Oh come on, that was great laughs. I love how the Diaz bro's get under everyone's skin. KJ did cut and bang Nick's face up the first time, but in a rematch it might go differently, you never know. I think Nick could definitely submit him.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dioxippus said:


> Oh come on, that was great laughs. I love how the Diaz bro's get under everyone's skin. KJ did cut and bang Nick's face up the first time, but in a rematch it might go differently, you never know. I think Nick could definitely submit him.


and he will! I will sig bet anyone that Diaz wins the rematch.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Noons will KO him in a rematch,, Nick Diaz has always looked slow as crap in the cage to me,, I agree he has good jits, but you have to take the guy down first,,


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the scar tissue was from when Gomi broke Nick's face.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> I thought the scar tissue was from when Gomi broke Nick's face.


Yeah, that was a god-awful mess. And he still pulled out the submission 
Too bad he tested positive for THC afterwards. And I think it was a really high result too, he must suck back those bong hits all the time haha. He definitely strikes me as a guy who would. Still, I love ya man.


----------

